# Anyone in the area 0f Wilksburo NC. It seems too cheap? Anyone in the area?



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

I would love to hear from others about this area of NC. It looks like theres lots of Tyson farms near but not sure what it smells like there,or air quality. I have driven through towns with these farms and the smell will knock you over. I don't want to drive there if I hear of negatives first. Thanks for any thought you have on this land, Anyone work with this company (Compass Land) before? They do not give a map or address. Does that seem strange or unusual?
Tammy

*Thanks for your inquiry!*



*Our property, located southeast of Wilkesboro, NC in central Alexander County, will first be brought to market on Saturday, August 26th. I’ll have about 7 tracts for sale, each 4 to 6 acres in size, including a 5-acre lot for $9,900. I’ve inserted a few preliminary photos (below) from throughout the property to give you a taste of just how awesome this place is!*



*







*

*The property is composed of extremely useable acreage (flat land & rolling hills), providing a number of optimal build sites on each lot. The majority of the acreage is heavily wooded with mature hardwoods, with a portion that’s open pasture. The majority of the lots will also have frontage to a large creek that runs through the property.*



*







*

*







*



*Preliminary soil tests have already been performed to guarantee each property buildable and pre-approved for well & septic. Each lot will also have access to power, phone, and cable. In addition, the properties are unrestricted… meaning there’s no HOA, no timeline to build and no rules regarding size or material limitations. Located in Alexander County the property taxes are very reasonable at a rate of approximately $79/year per $10,000 in assessed value. *



*







*

*







*



*The properties are not open to the general public and will be shown by appointment only. It is not an auction – there is no bidding (all prices are fixed) and you do not need cash in hand. If you come out and find a parcel you want to purchase, all we require that day is a personal or business check for a 10% earnest money deposit.*



*







*

*







*



*If you have any questions or want to set up a viewing call me ASAP as appointments are likely to fill up extremely quickly. 704-877-8553 Blair Bivens*



*







*


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Without an address, it's hard to get much of a sense of what it may be like. If you had an address, you can tell a lot from aerial and satellite views.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Is there legal road access? Lack of an easement or ability to get electricity to the property would make price drop drastically, just a thought


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

I live up in the mts not far from Wilkesboro. It's pretty nice land down there but much hotter in the summer than where I am, but also warmer in the winter. We put a timber frame up in Boomer a couple years ago which seems to be near where Alexander Co. is. I grew up on the eastern shore of Md. Lots of chicken houses there and yes it can smell especially when it's spread on the fields. I posted a few pictures but you can't really see much of the surrounding area.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Is that where young Earnhart lives, I think..


----------

